# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  فیزیو تراپی_دارو یا مدیریت؟؟؟؟!!!

## saeedei

سلام دوستان من با توجه به درصدام احتمال زیاد فیزیو ودارو رو قبول میشم از طرفی دوست دارم یک کسب وکار براخودم داشته باشم یه جورایی کارافرینی و کلا به حوزه ی بهداشت ودرمان علاقه ای ندارم به خاطر همین به مدیریت هم فکر میکنم ولی اکثرا میگن برای کارافرینی نیازی به مدیریت نیست و مثلا تو با فیزیو میتونی به سرمایه برسی و از سرمایت برای کسب وکار خودت استفاده کنی :Yahoo (35): (با این ایده موافقید؟؟؟؟)واینکه بین دو رشته فیزیو و دارو کدوم مناسب تره برای منی که دنباله پولم تا به علاقم برسم شنیدم تو فیزیو از سال دوم به بعد میتونی کار کنی و سه چار تومن در ماه دربیاری,درسته واقعا؟؟ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## Akhm

قطعا مدیریت. دنیا به سمت کارآفرینی میره. دیگه دوره این رشته های فانتزی تموم شده.

----------


## amureza

هر چی میری مدیریت نرو

----------


## saeedei

> هر چی میری مدیریت نرو


    چیه دلیلتون؟

----------


## saeedei

> قطعا مدیریت. دنیا به سمت کارآفرینی میره. دیگه دوره این رشته های فانتزی تموم شده.


 سوالم اینه که برای کارافرینی مدیریت خوندن لازمه؟؟ خیلی از شاخای این حوزه اول با کارگری شرو کردن حالا من به جاش میخوام با فیزیو شرو کنم با بازدهی خیلی بیشتر

----------


## Seyed Chester

برو تو نت ويديو و مقاله هاي همه رو بخون ببين با چي پيشتر حال ميكني 
البته بگم من اگ ١٪؜ فيزيوتراپي مياوردم يه ثانيه هم صب نميكردم

----------


## last shot

> سلام دوستان من با توجه به درصدام احتمال زیاد فیزیو ودارو رو قبول میشم از طرفی دوست دارم یک کسب وکار براخودم داشته باشم یه جورایی کارافرینی و کلا به حوزه ی بهداشت ودرمان علاقه ای ندارم به خاطر همین به مدیریت هم فکر میکنم ولی اکثرا میگن برای کارافرینی نیازی به مدیریت نیست و مثلا تو با فیزیو میتونی به سرمایه برسی و از سرمایت برای کسب وکار خودت استفاده کنی(با این ایده موافقید؟؟؟؟)واینکه بین دو رشته فیزیو و دارو کدوم مناسب تره برای منی که دنباله پولم تا به علاقم برسم شنیدم تو فیزیو از سال دوم به بعد میتونی کار کنی و سه چار تومن در ماه دربیاری,درسته واقعا؟؟ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


حتما مدیریت.من یک دختر جوان رو میشناسم که مدیریت خونده بود و در یک شرکت کار میکرد درآمدش عالی بود(نمیدونم چقدر اما خیلی با پول درآمدش خرج میکرد)البته ایشون بسیار روی کارش تمرکز داشت .واقعا رشته ی عالی هست.بیکار زیاد داره چون تعداد کمی دانشجو واقعا با علاقه واردش شدن (و همونها بسیار موفق از آب در اومدند) متاسفانه چون رشته ی مشترک هست (یعنی بچه های ریاضی تجربی انسانی و..همگی میتونن برن تازه خیلی جاها بدون کنکور پذیرش داره) برخی گول ظاهر رو میخورن و میگن این رشته خوب نیست اما درست مثل روانشناسی هست که یک روانشناس در فلان شهر مطبش مدام پر و خالی میشه و یکی از فرط بیکاری رفته شغل دیگه ای دست و پا کرده.با توجه به انگیزه بالای شما برید مدیریت.خانواده ها علایق خودشون رو در نظر میگیرند اما هرگز با این فکر که از یک رشته پول در بیارید بعد برید دنبال کار مورد علاقتون ،انتخاب رشته نکنید.

----------


## Dmz.official

1. دارو و مدیریت ( مدیریت اگر یکم شانس یا پارتی داشته باشی نونت تو روغنه  کلا کسایی که من میشناسم که واقعا خیلی پولدارن هیچکدوم اصلا سمت علوم  تجربی هم نرفتن ! )
2. فیزیوتراپی
البته این نظر منه
دارو هم برای این در کنار مدیریت قرار دادم که ریسک کمی داره و اگه خیلی اهل ریسک کردن نیستی فکر کنم دارو بهتره
کارآفرینی هم که فقط سرمایه می خواد تقریبا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeedei

> حتما مدیریت.من یک دختر جوان رو میشناسم که مدیریت خونده بود و در یک شرکت کار میکرد درآمدش عالی بود(نمیدونم چقدر اما خیلی با پول درآمدش خرج میکرد)البته ایشون بسیار روی کارش تمرکز داشت .واقعا رشته ی عالی هست.بیکار زیاد داره چون تعداد کمی دانشجو واقعا با علاقه واردش شدن (و همونها بسیار موفق از آب در اومدند) متاسفانه چون رشته ی مشترک هست (یعنی بچه های ریاضی تجربی انسانی و..همگی میتونن برن تازه خیلی جاها بدون کنکور پذیرش داره) برخی گول ظاهر رو میخورن و میگن این رشته خوب نیست اما درست مثل روانشناسی هست که یک روانشناس در فلان شهر مطبش مدام پر و خالی میشه و یکی از فرط بیکاری رفته شغل دیگه ای دست و پا کرده.با توجه به انگیزه بالای شما برید مدیریت.خانواده ها علایق خودشون رو در نظر میگیرند اما هرگز با این فکر که از یک رشته پول در بیارید بعد برید دنبال کار مورد علاقتون ،انتخاب رشته نکنید.


   نمیدونید چه از گرایشی از مدیریت میخوند دوستتون؟

----------


## last shot

> نمیدونید چه از گرایشی از مدیریت میخوند دوستتون؟


دوست نبودیم اما فکر کنم بازرگانی چون داخل یک شرکت بازرگانی کار میکرد و مدام معامله های قیمت بالا رو انجام میداد.(گاهی بالای 300 میلیون)البته رقم درشت نیازمند امضای رییس هم بود

----------


## mehdi1900

دوست عزیز احساساتی با قضیه برخورد نکن. واسه کارآفرینی و استارتاپ زدن اصلا نیازی به مدیریت خوندن نیست. اینجور چیزا نیاز به ذهن خلاق و سرمایه داره. 
پیشنهاد من اینه فعلن با توجه به علاقت از بین دارو و فیزیو یکی رو انتخاب کن که حداقل از نظر مالی از آیندش مطمئنی بعد هم اگه خواستی کنارش بری دنبال رویا و خواسته خودت. مطمئن باش خوندن یه سری کتاب تئوری محض هیچوقت ایده های خلاقانه بوجود نمیاره.

----------


## ali13791379

> برو تو نت ويديو و مقاله هاي همه رو بخون ببين با چي پيشتر حال ميكني 
> البته بگم من اگ ١٪؜ فيزيوتراپي مياوردم يه ثانيه هم صب نميكردم


دختر خالم 10 ساله فزیوتراپه تو کرج  حداکثر درآمدش با اینکه تو بیمارستان هم کار میکنه 5 میلیون تومنه تازه بیچاره کمر درد و زانو درد گرفته  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mahsa77

> سلام دوستان من با توجه به درصدام احتمال زیاد فیزیو ودارو رو قبول میشم از طرفی دوست دارم یک کسب وکار براخودم داشته باشم یه جورایی کارافرینی و کلا به حوزه ی بهداشت ودرمان علاقه ای ندارم به خاطر همین به مدیریت هم فکر میکنم ولی اکثرا میگن برای کارافرینی نیازی به مدیریت نیست و مثلا تو با فیزیو میتونی به سرمایه برسی و از سرمایت برای کسب وکار خودت استفاده کنی(با این ایده موافقید؟؟؟؟)واینکه بین دو رشته فیزیو و دارو کدوم مناسب تره برای منی که دنباله پولم تا به علاقم برسم شنیدم تو فیزیو از سال دوم به بعد میتونی کار کنی و سه چار تومن در ماه دربیاری,درسته واقعا؟؟ممنون میشم کمکم کنید


سلام
اگه دنبال پولی بهت دارو رو پیشنهاد میکنم چون کم کمش که بخوای بگیری ماهی 5_6میلیون تو جیبته( حرفم با سنده ینی پسرخالم این چنینِ) اگه هم خرپول باشین میتونی دارو خونه بزنیدو یجورایی هم کار افرینی کنید :Yahoo (16): 
اما فک میکنم از نظر درسی از مدیریت و فیزیو درسش سختره :Yahoo (110): 
مدیریت بخونید میتونید توی بانک هم کار کنید که اونم درامد خوبی داره(ابته اگه پارتی بازان گرامی بذارن  :Yahoo (4): )
بیشتر نظر من روی دارو :Yahoo (65): 
به هرحال هرچی انتخاب کردید موفق باشید :Yahoo (81):

----------


## yasinius

دوست گلم یک جوری میگی به کار افرینی علاقه دارم انگار تو امریکا زندگی میکنی اینجا ایران!
تازه تو اگه توانایی شو داشته باشی که کار افرینی کنی باز هم به تنها چیزی که نیاز نداری تحصیلات تو رشته مدیریت 
فکر میکنی تو دانشگاه قرار معجزه کار افرینی رخ بده؟ نه ازین خبرا نیست دوست من!حتی اگر بهترین دانشگاها درس بخونی...در ضمن در او حدی که به کارت بیاد رو میتونی با شرکت در دوره های ازاد کار افرینی اموزش ببینی و بفرض که کارت گسترش پیدا کرد میتونی از فارغ تحصیلای این رشته به عنوان مشاور استفاده کنی
وقتی بعد چند سال تحصیل و گرفتن مدرکت کار خوب پیدا نکردی و دیدی چندر غاز حقوق بهت دادن به رشته های علوم پزشکی علاقه مند میشی...مثل فارغ تحصیلای شریفو بهشتیو تهران که حجوم اوردن به کنکور

----------


## divarsabz

من چند روزه بخاطر گردن دردم میرم فیزیو
بخاطر همین پیشنهاد میکنم فیزیوتراپی برید مناسبتر هست برای شما

----------


## saeedei

> من چند روزه بخاطر گردن دردم میرم فیزیو
> بخاطر همین پیشنهاد میکنم فیزیوتراپی برید مناسبتر هست برای شما


دقیقا چیکار میکرد فیزیوتراپ؟

----------


## divarsabz

> دقیقا چیکار میکرد فیزیوتراپ؟


با یه دستگاهی ماساژ میدن
بعد برق وصل میکنن
من خودم فک میکردم کارشون خیلی سخته ولی واقعا خیلی هم سخت نیست خیلی معمولیه

----------


## saeedei

> دختر خالم 10 ساله فزیوتراپه تو کرج  حداکثر درآمدش با اینکه تو بیمارستان هم کار میکنه 5 میلیون تومنه تازه بیچاره کمر درد و زانو درد گرفته


پس چطور میگن کارش راحته و تو دانشجویی میتونی تا 4تومن دربیاری؟

----------


## Amijoon

تو ایران متاسفانه فقط میگن پزشکی و دندون .این دو تا رشته  بقیرو خراب کرده متاسفانه فقطم اینجا اینطوریه ولی فیزیو خوبه  در کل بعد این دو تا

----------


## amir22

از کسانی که این رشته ها رو خوندن پرسید
نه کسانی که تا حالا دانشگاه نرفتن 
برو با فارق التحصیلان مدیریت صحبت کن فکر کنم
منصرف بشی از مدیریت 
فامیل ما حدود 10 سال پیش با رتبه 1500 تجربی 
رفت مدیریت و الان بیکاره 
اگه پیراپزشکی میرفت حداقل یه درآمدی داشت

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام دوست عزیز وقتت بخیر.
به عنوان کسی که خودش درحال تحصیل همین رشته ی مدیریت دولتی هست و همچنین یه اندک تجربه ای هم در کار دارم میخوام چند تا نکته رو بهتون گوشزد کنم امیدوارم مفید واقع باشه براتون :Yahoo (79): 

اول از همه باید بهتون عرض کنم که منابع رشته ی مدیریت اینقدر قدیمی هستن که مثه اکثر رشته های ایران خودت باید دست به کار بشی و خودتو به روز کنی یعنی عملا کتاب های دانشگاهیش مفد گرونه :Yahoo (23): 
دومین موضوع اینه که شما تو صحبت هاتون گفتین میخواین یه کسب و کار رو راه اندازی کنین یا حالا یه عنوان یه مدیر شروع به کار کنید خب اگر ایجاد کسب و کار باشه باید عرض کنم خدمتتون که اولین چیزی که نیازه سرمایه اولیه هست شما اگر سرمایه اولیه رو دارید میتونید به انجام این پروژه یا کسب و کار یا هرچیز دیگه ای امیدوار باشید در غیر اینصورت حتی اگر هزاران هزار ایده بکر و ناب هم داشته باشید راه به جایی نخواهد برد. پس اول از همه بپرسید از خودتون آیا سرمایه اولیه دارم؟ پشتوانه مالی ؟(اگر هم نیتتون گرفتن پست در ارگان های دولتی هست که باید بگم تموم جاهایی که مدیر میخوان و حقوق و جای پیشرفت خیلی خوبی دارن به تنها چیزی که اهمیت نمیدن هنر استعداد و سواد شماست و متاسفانه باید پارتی داشته باشین خواهشا نگین بوده اند کسانی که بدون هیچ پارتی هم رفتن و شد ولی خب اونا انگشت شمارن و اغلب پذیرش بر اساس بند پ هس :Yahoo (4): )
سومین موضوع اینه که وقتی از مدیریت حرف میزنیم دقیقا از چه چیزی در ایران حرف میزنیم؟ خوشبختانه ما آب که جیره بندی شده برق هم که روزی دوساعت میره تورم و نرخ ارز هم که هزار الله اکبر ساعت به ساعت نوسان داره (اینا تماما مصداق مدیریت های عالی هست) حالا شما با تموم این موضوعات باید یک تنه بجنگی و جالب اینجاس که اگر دستت به جایی بند نباشه کسب و کارت با مخ میاد رو زمین :Yahoo (2): 
اگر من جای شما بودم بین فیزیو و دارو یکی رو انتخاب میکردم و در کنارش دوره های مدیریت که خیلی خیلی بهتر و به روز تر از منابع و تدریس دانشگاهی هستن رو پیگیری میکردم اینطوری شانس موفقیتتون هم بیشتره و اگر مثلا تو دارو یا فیزیو موفق نشدین حداقل یه پلن بی که بشه همون مدیرت رو دارید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## God_of_war

فیزیوتراپی هر کسی رو برنمیدارن اولا کمبرمیدارن دوما رتبه هاش ‌کلا عجیب غریبه دوست من پارسال ۱۲۰۰ رتبش بود منطقه ۱ قبول نشد فیزیوتراپی ولی از داروسازی در اومد اصلا معلوم نیس فیزیوتراپی بعضا با ۲۲۰۰ هم برمیدارن من که سر در نیاوردم رتبه ها تو قلمچی هست اگه ببینین متوجه میشین چی میگم فک کنم بخاطر اینه که همه الان میدونن فیزیوتراپی جز رشته های داغ هست با توجه به پیری که جامعه داره همیشه شغل هست برا اینکار .قطعا مسوولینم اینو میدونن واسه همین یا با پارتی بازی برمیدارن یا اینکه الله اعلم

----------


## saeedei

از درامد دقیق فیزیو و دارو کسی اطلاعی داره و اینکه در دوران دانشجویی چقدر میشه دراورد؟؟

----------


## amir22

> فیزیوتراپی هر کسی رو برنمیدارن اولا کمبرمیدارن دوما رتبه هاش ‌کلا عجیب غریبه دوست من پارسال ۱۲۰۰ رتبش بود منطقه ۱ قبول نشد فیزیوتراپی ولی از داروسازی در اومد اصلا معلوم نیس فیزیوتراپی بعضا با ۲۲۰۰ هم برمیدارن من که سر در نیاوردم رتبه ها تو قلمچی هست اگه ببینین متوجه میشین چی میگم فک کنم بخاطر اینه که همه الان میدونن فیزیوتراپی جز رشته های داغ هست با توجه به پیری که جامعه داره همیشه شغل هست برا اینکار .قطعا مسوولینم اینو میدونن واسه همین یا با پارتی بازی برمیدارن یا اینکه الله اعلم


فیزیوتراپی زیرگروه 1
داروسازی زیر گروه 2
علت تفاوت در قبولی احتمالا اینه که شاید شما رتبه های
کل رو مقایسه کردی
ضمن اینکه ظرفیت فیزیوتراپی خیلی کمه و دانشگاههای
محدودی ارائه میدن

----------


## 19981376

> از درامد دقیق فیزیو و دارو کسی اطلاعی داره و اینکه در دوران دانشجویی چقدر میشه دراورد؟؟


فیزیو درامدش از ۵ تومن هست الی ماشالله تو دوران دانشجویی بسگی به خودت داره می تونی کارکنی یا نکنی معمولا هم دو ترم اخر کار میاری نه زودتر

----------


## 19981376

> از درامد دقیق فیزیو و دارو کسی اطلاعی داره و اینکه در دوران دانشجویی چقدر میشه دراورد؟؟


فیزیو درامدش از ۵ تومن هست الی ماشالله تو دوران دانشجویی بسگی به خودت داره می تونی کارکنی یا نکنی معمولا هم دو ترم اخر کار میاری نه زودتر

----------


## INFERNAL

الان توی این کشور دقیقا چی رو میخوای مدیریت کنی؟!
این همه شرکتای بزرگ به خاطر نوسان اقتصاد زمین خوردن....یه نگاه به آینده داشته باش
در آینده مسلما مریض هست...واسه کسایی که توی زمینه ی درمانن همیشه کار هست

----------


## Alireza MBD

داروسازی یدونه گرایش داره به نام مدیریت و اقتصاد دارویی.
به نظرمن ۱۰۰ درصد دارو و فیزیو از مدیریت بهتره

----------


## sweetie

قطعا فیزیو بهتره

----------


## hosen

اولا کشور مدیر زیاد داره. مسئولان بعد از مسئولان اقازاده های مسئولان و این چرخه  ادامه داره. دوما شما قیقا چی رو میخوای مدیریت کنی توی این مملکت ؟
سوما بجای اینکه زیاد سوال بپرسی که عده ای بیان از روی معده جواب بدن برو از فارلتحصیلان این رشته یا دانشگاه از چند دانشجو مدیریت و فیزیو سوال کن جواب میگیری.

----------

